# Manual Transmission RS-7



## alexsaad (Jul 24, 2015)

Hello, I am new to this site and need some help. Can anybody please tell me if I can order an RS-7 with a manual (stick shift) transmission? I would love to purchase one...this is my dream car, however I will only buy it if it is manual transmission. Someone please advise. I am willing to wait as long as it takes, however I need it to be manual.

Any advise??

Thanks, 

Alex. please feel free to call directly 313-790-7222 or email me [email protected]


----------



## MaleficVTwin (Sep 18, 2011)

Audi doesn't even offer a manual RS7 in Europe. Not going to say it's impossible but you won't get there through the normal channels.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't think you will get an rs7 with a stick going through any channels.


----------



## PDong (Oct 26, 2004)

Yep, totally impossible.

Engine and transmission combinations have to be EPA approved to be licensed and insured in the USA. This process is expensive and time consuming. Not happening for small batches.


----------



## Kandiru (Jun 15, 2004)

The transmission would have to be designed from ground up to withstand the rigors of the very powerful engine, a very costly process.

Look how Detroit companies always dump the 6MT once the AWD configuration is included, these drivetrains put a significant torque load
on the clutch, which has to be redesigned.

Kudos to Audi and BMW though.

Look at the 340i XDrive with the redesigned rev-matching 6MT, I hope the B9 S4 will give it hell.


----------

